# 722 Keeps crashing from guide and rebooting



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

My 722 has started to crash this week and when it reboots it comes up with error message "aquiring signal" #535 which has 5 fuel bar sections to fill and then comes back on.
It crashes when the guide is selected and it just did it in "point dish" screen.
It also failed to fire an early morning timer for a soccer game this morning.
I have 2 722's and 2 622's and those seem to be fine.
Software is L674.
I cant figure out what is happening here.
I'm starting to move shows over to external hard drive in case this is about to crash for good.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

mikeyjf said:


> My 722 has started to crash this week and when it reboots it comes up with error message "aquiring signal" #535 which has 5 fuel bar sections to fill and then comes back on.
> It crashes when the guide is selected and it just did it in "point dish" screen.
> It also failed to fire an early morning timer for a soccer game this morning.
> I have 2 722's and 2 622's and those seem to be fine.
> ...


 Is your external drive connected when your 722 reboots? I've noticed that when the EHD has a lot of shows, it will reboot the dvr. I've put about 800-1000 shows on an EHD before and it's done that.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Pull the power plug for 30 seconds. Then plug it back in. If the problem persists call Dish.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, pulled the plug, worked fine for one day, at lunch today it wouldnt power up at all so did a power button reset.
Called Dish tonight and it crashed once while on the phone.
Was told to monitor it for further failures and report them when they do.
Dish said may need a replacement reciever or a service call.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it on a power strip? You can try plugging it directly to the wall if it is, bypassing the surge protector. It used to be the first step in this troubleshooting because the box is "fighting for power to think" basically. Sometimes that salvages the box.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for monitoring TonyT.
I've moved power directly to wall outlet, however sat signal goes through Panamax protector too.
Is that likely to cause a problem too.
I am going to monitor the situation closely.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I've had the 722 plugged in directly to wall outlet for 2 days and this still random crashes from either the guide or my recordings.
Still moving shows as time allows in case the 722 bites the dust.


----------



## Geordon (Sep 27, 2007)

My 722 flaked out Saturday night while recording a show while I wasn't home. Did the multiple recording segment trick (probably rebooted multiple times during the show). Then, Sunday, it went into the green light/wait a few seconds/turn off/wait a minute/reboot cycle. After unplugging overnight, it came up once on Monday for a few minutes, then crapped out. I went through the same steps recommended on this forum -- disconnect the HDMI, bypass the surge protector. Did not have the EHD connected at the time or even in the past week. Called tech support Monday night, first tech immediately passed me to second tech, and he wasted no time in getting me a replacement.

This 722 was a refurb I had less than a year. My original 722 lasted almost 2 years. We do a fair amount of recording and often run with less than 10 HD hours free (more like 3 to 6). The DVR sits all by itself in the open -- nothing on top, and nothing generating much heat under it (subwoofer). Other than the lost recording Saturday night, we had noticed the period random pixellation over the past few weeks, but didn't attribute that to a failing unit, as I now see reported in other threads.

Anyway, the point of my story is to let others know these failures are not isolated, and you can add me to the statistics. I may not get to recover a season of college basketball recordings, but hopefully, have learned my lesson to follow Dish's advice to not use the internal hard drive for long-term storage. Either watch it, or dump it to an external drive as soon as possible.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's an update. Last week Dish sent me a replacement 722 and my house had a power failure right in the middle of software download. That unit was unsalvageable.
In the meantime I hooked up again the original 722 and believe it or not it worked fine all weekend.
Anyway a second replacement 722 arrived and I hooked that one up today.
I could not get it to work at all and dish sent out a tech this afternoon, same day service no less.
Tech asked me if I had an extension cord to to plug new 722 into.
The new 722 and my old 722 both powered up when plugged into a wall outlet away from the tv area.
I gave the tech an extension cord, with no surge protection to it at all and we got the 722 to work.
Turns out however that the tech got this machine to boot with no hdmi hooked up, no cat5 cable and no usb.
When the machine came on he plugged all those in.
I had moved all the recordings from the original 722 to the external drive that was connected to it, and then tried to watch some of those tonight.
The new 722 says there is nothing connected to the usb port even though there is.
I called Dish and they had me reboot by pulling power cord, guess what would not reboot.
The tech who came over today was a standup guy who gave me a contact number of his if there were any further problems.
He told me I had to reboot with the hdmi cable pulled, and then let it reboot, once re-booted plug it back in.
He said to leave the usb cable unplugged for a couple of days to let it get used to the supply voltage going to the box.
I cant imagine having to live with a box that I have to disconnect everything


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, I'm guessing he plugged it into another outlet with an extension cord because the one it was plugged into before is wired improperly (hot/nuetral or hot/ground reversed). I've had to do this for customers before, but I always inform them of the problem. If your TV and other gear are still plugged into an improperly wired outlet it can still cause issues. 

Also, setting a receiver on a subwoofer is not a great idea. A subwoofer creates a lot of vibrations, even if they're tiny they can eventually cause microfractures to the solder on the circuit boards in the receiver - and then cause electrical issues and problems.


----------



## mikeyjf (Dec 4, 2007)

gtal98, what do you mean about putting a receiver on a subwoofer?
I do have a sub but it sits on carpet and the dish 722 is in a cabinet on its own shelf.


----------

